# 2nd try at EGD/Colonoscopy tomorrow



## JustDrea (Oct 1, 2007)

This is my second go at this. These tests were supposed to be done last week, but they couldn't adequately sedate me for whatever reason-even after 4 times the meds that it should've taken!!!







This time I'm getting it done at the hospital.....But I'm nervous that I'm going to wake up in the middle of it or something. Or worse-That they'll cancel the procedure again for whatever reason. I don't want to deal with the stress of this anymore. I just want it over. I almost burst into tears at work, and felt like a total idiot.....And my stomach is in such knots and that I've already started "going" despite that I haven't even started the prep yet. I've had to dash to the bathroom 3 times this past hour. *SIGH* Ugh, I hope I can get through today.Drea


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Hope it all goes smoothly for you this time! Please let us know, okay?


----------

